
Ashutosh Mehra’s Knuth Reward Checks & Certificates Gallery - kqr2
http://ashutoshmehra.net/blog/about/knuth-reward-checks-and-certificates/
======
mahmud
The checks are mostly for the fascicles and not the original volumes (at least
up to the 2nd edition.)

Knuth switched "language" and machines "architectures" after the second
edition, plus he is back to hacking on the fourth and fifth volumes.

(I personally gave up on finding fault in Knuth's work after a brief and
misguided youthful effort sent me down the mathematical rabbit hole for 4.5
years .. on my own.)

------
kqr2
Note, how the most recent checks say "hexadecimal" dollars.

